# Catching Black Snapper



## kman1117 (Aug 27, 2009)

What is the best tackle to use for catching Black snapper? Had several around on Monday but couldn't get them to bite.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

I have always used live shrimp w/ florocarbon leader and a small circle hook. they love to wreck you.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

ANOTHER GOOD BAIT FOR THEM PICKY ONE'S IS SMALL BULL MINOWS. THE PINS DON'T MESS WITH THEM AS MUCH. GIVE IT A TRY.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

small bull minnows or ly's are good baits, but i've never had one turn a live shrimp down. not even when there being choosy


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

I think you're right on asking about correct 'tackle' to use. Type of bait is not so important, IMO. I would start with 12-15 lb flourocarbon and a very, very small hook (I like the little mustads). If you're getting broke off you can bump up the leader size. Presentation is key, so freeline your bait if possible or use minimal wieght. I think they like to see the bait flowing with the water with no resistance. It just looks natural. If your bait is just sitting still, and the current is flowing you might get a small guy to bite in frenzy mode but the bigger ones are very smart. Good Luck!


----------

